# Class of 2005 Update



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

_*WHERE ARE THEY NOW: CLASS OF 2005:*_

_Top 100 Class of 2001_

1) Eddy Curry (NBA: Chicago Bulls)

2) Kelvin Torbert (Junior) (Michigan State)

3) Dajuan Wagner (Freshman) (Memphis) (NBA: Cleveland Cavaliers)

4) Tyson Chandler (NBA: Chicago Bulls)

5) Ousmane Cisse (NA)

6) Kwame Brown (NBA: Washington Wizards)

7) Julius Hodge (Junior) (North Carolina State)

8) DeSagana Diop (NBA: Cleveland Cavaliers)

9) Rick Rickert (Sophomore) (Minnesota) (SLO-1A: Krka Telekom Novo Mesto)

10) David Lee (Junior) (Florida)

11) Jawad Williams (Junior) (North Carolina)

12) Carlos Hurt (Junior) (Louisville/Robert Morris College)

13) David Harrison (Junior) (Colorado)

14) Jonathan Hargett (Freshman) (West Virginia) (NA)

15) Aaron Miles (Junior) (Kansas)

16) Maurice Williams (Sophomore) (Alabama) (NBA: Utah Jazz)

17) T.J. Ford (Sophomore) (Texas) (NBA: Milwaukee Bucks)

18) Josh Childress (Junior) (Stanford)

19) Cedric Bozeman (Junior) (UCLA)

20) Wayne Simien (Junior) (Kansas)

21) Rashaad Carruth (Sophomore) (Kentucky/Indian Hills CC)

22) James White (Sophomore) (Florida/Cincinnati)

23) Jamal Sampson (Freshman) (California) (NBA: Los Angeles Lakers)

24) John Allen (Junior) (Seton Hall)

25) Jackie Manuel (Junior) (North Carolina)

26) Anthony Richardson (Junior) (Florida State)

27) JaQuan Hart (Junior) (Eastern Michigan)

28) Dijon Thompson (Junior) (UCLA)

29) Daniel Ewing (Junior) (Duke)

30) Alan Anderson (Junior) (Michigan State)

31) Dennis Latimore (Junior) (Arizona/Notre Dame)

32) Jason Maxiell (Junior) (Cincinnati)

33) Pierre Pierce (Junior) (Iowa)

34) Chris Thomas (Junior) (Notre Dame)

35) Robert Whaley (Junior) (Barton County CC/Cincinnati)

36) Billy Edelin (Sophomore) (Syracuse)

37) Melvin Scott (Junior) (North Carolina)

38) Elton Brown (Junior) (Virginia)

39) Andre Patterson (Junior) (UCLA/Tennessee)

40) Travis Diener (Junior) (Marquette)

41) Ben Gordon (Junior) (UConn)

42) Julian Sensley (Sophomore) (Los Angeles City CC/Hawaii)

43) Dommanic Ingerson (Junior) (Michigan/San Francisco)

44) Brandon Bender (Junior) (Louisville/Robert Morris College)

45) Brandon Fuss-Cheatham (Junior) (Ohio State)

46) Chuck Hayes (Junior) (Kentucky)

47) Earnest Shelton (Junior) (Alabama)

48) Charles Frederick (Junior) (Washington (Football)

49) Ed Nelson (Junior) (Georgia Tech/UConn) 

50) Jamal Levy (Junior) (Wake Forest)

51) Quemont Greer (Junior) (DePaul)

52) Keith Jackson (Junior) (Xavier)

53) Will Bynum (Junior) (Arizona/Georgia Tech)

54) Marco Killingsworth (Junior) (Auburn)

55) Joshua Tinch (Junior) (Louisville)

56) Chey Christie (Junior) (Clemson)

57) Tony Key (NA)

58) Najeeb Echols (Junior) (Missouri/Illinois State)

59) Dwayne Mitchell (Sophomore) (Auburn/Louisiana Lafayette)

60) Levi Watkins (Junior) (North Carolina State)

61) Matt Sylvester (Sophomore) (Ohio State)

62) Roger Powell (Junior) (Illinois)

63) Harvey Thomas (Junior) (Georgetown/Northeastern Oklahoma A&M/Baylor)

64) LeVar Seals (Junior) (DePaul)

65) Josh Powell (Sophomore) (North Carolina State) (ITA-Lega2: Eurorida Scafati)

66) Marcellus Sommerville (Sophomore) (Iowa/Southwestern Illinois CC/Bradley)

67) Duane John (Sophomore) (Missouri/New Mexico State)

68) Errick Craven (Junior) (USC)

69) Salim Stoudamire (Junior) (Arizona)

70) Rob Little (Junior) (Stanford)

71) Larry Turner (Freshman) (Oklahoma)

72) Anthony McHenry (Junior) (Georgia Tech)

73) Marcus Spears (Junior) (LSU (Football)

74) Isma'il Muhammad (Junior) (Georgia Tech)

75) Marcus Campbell (Junior) (Mississippi State)

76) Anthony Rice (Junior) (Memphis)

77) Winsome Frazier (Junior) (Mississippi State)

78) Jamaal Williams (Junior) (New Mexico/Washington)

79) Craig Forth (Junior) (Syracuse)

80) Erroll Knight (Sophomore) (Washington/Gonzaga)

81) Ernest Turner (Junior) (UNLV/Maine)

82) Taurance Johnson (Junior) (Florida International)

83) Mitchell Baldwin (Sophomore) (UNC Charlotte)

84) Eddie Basden (Junior) (UNC Charlotte)

85) Vytas Danelius (Junior) (Wake Forest)

86) Jermaine Watson (Junior) (Boston College)

87) Lawrence Roberts (Junior) (Baylor/Mississippi State)

88) Channing Frye (Junior) (Arizona)

89) Derek Stribling (Junior) (Tennessee/Tennessee Tech)

90) Mike Jensen (Sophomore) (Washington)

91) Keith Langford (Junior) (Kansas)

92) Jason Clark (Junior) (Virginia)

93) Jason Braxton (Junior) (Arizona State)

94) Marcus Austin (Junior) (Villanova)

95) Chris Hernandez (Sophomore) (Stanford)

96) Terry Licorish (Sophomore) (Mississippi State)

97) B.J. Elder (Junior) (Georgia Tech)

98) Carl Krauser (Sophomore) ( Pittsburgh)

99) Emeka Okafor (Junior) (UConn)

100) Michael Fey (Sophomore) (UCLA)


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Interesting class to say the least...btw, Ed Nelson is at UCONN now...he transfered there this year.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Ed Nelson is at UCONN now...he transfered there this year.


Thanks, I got it fixed.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Probably the best of the non-rated prospects would be Hakim Warrick, who was not considered a top 100 recruit in the class.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Probably the best of the non-rated prospects would be Hakim Warrick, who was not considered a top 100 recruit in the class.


Yea, it shows you what an in-exact science recruiting is when you see a player of that caliber has developed into since he has been in college left off the list.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

Definitely some good players on that list. Surprised to see Hakim Warrick wasn't rated, 

Marcus Spears used to play basketball? I didn't know that.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Yikes, I remember all the hype that Torbert came into college w/ and has failed to live up to.

Too bad Cisse went pro, he could have been a beast in college and worked on his game.

Anyone know where Hargett is now?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Ben Gordon all the way at 41. Wow. That's a very interesting list now that we can look back at it, shows you what hard work can do to a players game.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI, Tony Key declared for the draft, but was not picked. Who knows where that kid is now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> Ben Gordon all the way at 41. Wow. That's a very interesting list now that we can look back at it, shows you what hard work can do to a players game.


That is because he got hurt as a HS senior (well the summer before). His junior year he was rated as a top 15 HS player. Injury dropped him significantly. A lot of coaches really slept on him, but Calhoun knows talent when he sees it.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> Definitely some good players on that list. Surprised to see Hakim Warrick wasn't rated,
> 
> Marcus Spears used to play basketball? I didn't know that.


did hakim qualify for that list? i think he was a 5th year senior so maybe he's on another list


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> did hakim qualify for that list? i think he was a 5th year senior so maybe he's on another list


He is not on the list for the top 100 of the class of 2002.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> _*WHERE ARE THEY NOW: CLASS OF 2005:*_
> 
> 75) Marcus Campbell (Junior) (Mississippi State)
> ...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> did hakim qualify for that list? i think he was a 5th year senior so maybe he's on another list


I don't think he went to prep school, and either way he was not considered top 100 in either year. 

The gems of the SU class in 2002 was Edelin and Forth. Superstardom was certainly not expected of the raw Warrick.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Look at the best college player, Okafor at #99


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

didn't Hargett get drummed out West Virgina?

Cisse, man how about that fall from grace.


----------

